# 30 seconds to Mars - The Kill (my piano and guitar cover)



## oliks (Sep 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]TCcs5fiN5lA[/YOUTUBE]
Here is my cover of 30 Seconds to Mars "The Kill". Piano, Guitar and vocals - all made by me. 
I hope you like it 

In this recording I used the next gear: 
guitar: Takamine TAN15C 
mic: Nady TCM 1050
preamp: Universal Audio 2-610
interface: Digidesign Mbox 2 Pro
Piano: Midi-keyboard linked to Steinberg The Grand 2. 
Mixed in Pro Tools.
The direct signal of guitar I sent as a line signal to right channel of 2-610, the acoustic signal - from mic Nady to left channel of 2-610. 


If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask me


----------

